# For Sale: Bolens ST120



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what the value of a Bolens ST120 would be? It is a 1992 model that we bought new. Here is the link:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=5164998&guid=04DCA8069D494E23B1ED3F3589ACE3CE


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

SOLD


----------

